# No WAN IP Assigned To Router



## Jak666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi.

Join Date: Nov 2008
Posts: 2 









*Router Not Assigned WAN IP* 
Hi.

Have looked for an answer to this to no avail so hope this isn't a duplicate post.

I am trying to use my MacBook to access the internet wirelessly using a Linksys WRT54GL router (running the latest standard firmware).

I am using a Virgin Media (UK ISP) Ambit Cable Modem.

I can connect to the router wirelessly, and have configured it (I believe) correctly - the MAC address of my laptop has been cloned, network name changed and WPA key set up, and router IP changed to 192.168.2.1

I can connect to the internet when I connect the MacBook directly to the cable modem.

However, when I connect the modem to the router, and then power up the modem, router, and then laptop, whilst I can connect to the wireless network, I cannot access the net.

Checking the router status this seems to be because no IP address is being assigned to the router by the modem.

Any ideas how to fix this?

All help much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Starting simple--make sure the modem is connected to the router WAN port and not a LAN port.

Why did you change the router's LAN address? Is it because the Ambit Cable Modem is a modem/router combo and it uses the same LAN subnet as the Linksys default?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with Terry, sounds like you have the modem connected to the LAN ports, not the WAN port. With the working wired connections, please post this.

Open a terminal window and type:

*ifconfig -a*

Copy/paste the results here.


----------



## Jak666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys.

I am definitely plugging the modem into the WAN port on the router (on the Linksys WRT54GL this is separate to the LAN ports and is labelled "Internet").

I changed the router IP because I'd seen some suggestions on some forums that the ISP supplied modem might have a conflicting IP.

Even if I was plugging the modem into the wrong port of the router, is there a reason why the IP assigned by the router to the laptop when connectly wirelessly should be as expected given the LAN DHCP settings, but not when connected by a cable?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see the information I requested, and also connect directly to the modem and post it again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you were to connect the modem to a LAN port there would be two Dhcp servers on the LAN. In this situation it is unpredictable which Dhcp server will respond first to a request for an IP configuration.

If John's request was a little unclear I think what we want to see is the ifconfig -a

a. connected directly to the modem; and
b. connected by cable and by wireless to the router with the router connected to the modem.


----------



## Jak666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys.

Here is the info you requested (I've blanked out the mac addresses):

IFCONFIG when connected to router via cable:

ians-computer-2:~ ian$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::217:f2ff:fef0:e52a%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
inet 169.254.192.15 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
ether 00:17:f2:f0:xx:xx 
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
lladdr 00:19:e3:ff:fe:14:xx:xx 
media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:17:f2:ec:xx:xx 
media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
supported media: autoselect

IFCONFIG when connected to router wirelessly:

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:17:f2:f0:xx:xx 
media: autoselect status: inactive
supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
lladdr 00:19:e3:ff:fe:14:xx:xx 
media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::217:f2ff:feec:c7d6%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
inet 192.168.2.100 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
ether 00:17:f2:ec:xx:xx 
media: autoselect status: active
supported media: autoselect

IFCONFIG when connected to modem (can access net):

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::217:f2ff:fef0:e52a%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
inet 92.234.20.16 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 92.234.23.255
ether 00:17:f2:f0:xx:xx 
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
lladdr 00:19:e3:ff:fe:14:xx:xx 
media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:17:f2:ec:xx:xx 
media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
supported media: autoselect

What next? Thanks for your help. . . .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought ifconfig in Linux was difficult to read; these are _really _eyestrains!

Strangely you have an APIPA (169.254.x.y) when connected by cable to the router, which would mean you can't communicate with it. Did you configure the router using wireless?

More importantly, did you clone your ethernet MAC address (this is the correct one if the cloning is needed) or the wireless one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's time for a reset of the router.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

See if that results in a cable connection through the router.


----------



## Jak666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi.

Good point - originally the MAC that was cloned was that of the wireless card not the ethernet card. I had to configure the router via wireless as the wired connection to the router would not work.

I put that right, rebooted, but still can't connect to the net.

Will go through the process of resetting the router as per the last post and let you know.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jak666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi.

After trying all the suggestions with no luck I plugged in an old Motorola router and that worked straight off.

Suggests there is a problem with the WAN port on the router, though the light is on.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

